# Anyone heard from Eric



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I am concerned for Eric and the other East Coasters caught in that storm. The vids on TV of Staten/Long Island and surrounding areas aren't good. I sent him an email Tuesday but haven't gotten a reply.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Hey Mitch..... More than likely he probably lost power and could be w/o power for quite a while. Let's assume he's fine for now... He probably has a few things on his plate. One of them is not the forum and may have no access to e-mail, land line and cell phone service could be spotty ......


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I found a phone number for Eric, if one of you guys would like to try and call him I'll PM you the number.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

05GTO said:


> I found a phone number for Eric, if one of you guys would like to try and call him I'll PM you the number.


Shoot it to me, Randy. I'll try tomorrow. His home was nearly swamped by Irene last year and this surge was much higher. 
Thanks..


----------



## RA6T7GTO (Jul 2, 2011)

i heard from a friend of mine that talked to eric, he is fine just dealing with the clean up now, im sure he will be on as soon as he can


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

RA6T7GTO said:


> i heard from a friend of mine that talked to eric, he is fine just dealing with the clean up now, im sure he will be on as soon as he can


Thanks for the info,

Mitch,

His number is posted in this thread,.


----------



## 67 GTO (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey guyss its a mess here in jersey and new york. not only did we get a 13 foot tide surge but now we are limited on gas and have a gas restriction and 2 hour gas lines. The GTO aint movin for awhile =[


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

67 GTO said:


> Hey guyss its a mess here in jersey and new york. not only did we get a 13 foot tide surge but now we are limited on gas and have a gas restriction and 2 hour gas lines. The GTO aint movin for awhile =[


Thanks for checking in. Glad people survived. Wish there was a way to help but it's a long way from MN. I tried calling Eric a number of times but I don't think it ever went thru. All the phones must be overloaded as well. If you talk to the others, Eric, Bobby, etc, tell them hi !!


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Uncle Eric call home!:willy:
I heard he was sighted on a tropical island sipping a drink.
How long since he was here?
Pours a double and lights a candle.


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

Ha guys I'd try to message Eric a few days ago but o answer prob course no power. I live on Long Island too but I live more inland about 15miles from him so i didn't get as much damage just a few trees and only lost power for a few days. Eric lives more by the water. I have his munger so I'm going to try and call him tomorrow to see how things are. Hopefully it isn't too bad. People in towns by the bay are still without power almost two weeks later. As soon as I get info ill let let you guys know, hopefully a tree didn't take out his garage


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Friends, Thank you for checkin' in on me. We got some surge damage....30" of Salt water...garage boiler room, family room, kitchen......very messy. As for the GTO...I put it in a friends garage, high&dry.....I got a lot of work to do, but it'll be OK.......Didn't have electric until Saturday, so no internet, phone, refrig, etc...Thank you Gents, Eric :willy:


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Hey E, good to hear you're alright.......:seeya:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!!!! Now , if the insurance adjuster would only show up....I could get started with repairs......:willy: Eric


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Welcome back Uncle E. :cool
Starts pouring......keeps pouring!!
:cheers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Thanks everyone!!!!! Now , if the insurance adjuster would only show up....I could get started with repairs......:willy: Eric


Any luck getting some resolution ?? Hopefully you have restored heat. It's been cold and gonna get colder next week.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Got my new boiler/water heater yesterday....gettin' installed Saturday!!!arty: Pics: A pair of NOS rear bumper brackets.....Sandy Coming up.......the garage....and the kitchen.....:willy:


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

None too soon on the furnace install. We are going into the refrigerator Friday and it should be on your door soon after. Hope they get it going early.

Looks like Sandy washed those brackets into your yard...:lol:

I bought another car lately...


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Mitch, Quite a collection.....that truck would make an evil looking wrecker!!! Oh.....still no heat, prolly Wednesday


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice looking '37 Cheeby, Mitch! You can't stop acquiring more and more OLD CARS!! Eric, glad to hear you'll be able to turn on the heat soon....a lot easier than sitting idling in the GTO with the heater cranked up......


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Mitch, Quite a collection.....that truck would make an evil looking wrecker!!! Oh.....still no heat, prolly Wednesday


Dang, what are you doing to stay warm and keep the pipes from freezing ?? We've been down in the single digits for overnight lows the past 3 days...

I brought the '52 back from CO last December. Pagosa Springs to be exact. I had to traverse Wolf Creek pass with hard packed snow on it. The commercial vehicles were required to use chains because of the conditions... The '52 has a flat bed on it that the Camaro and the '38 fit on. With the trailer hitched up, I can drive from the trailer onto the truck and then load another car on the trailer. It needs a little more power before I attempt to drive it like that to a local show, but that's the plan...:cool

Jeff, you're close. It's a '38. The '37-38's are very similar. Grille and hood sides are the only difference and with the mono paint on the grille and no hood sides, it's hard to distinguish. SBC 355 TH350 power train. Heidts front end with r&p and disc brakes.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Keeping warm-ish with a fireplace and some electric heaters....blew the pipes out so they wouldn't freeze..(27* this morning) TopKAT ! Keep pouring brother!!!!!....We'll get through it! Eric:cheers:willy:


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Keeping warm-ish with a fireplace and some electric heaters....blew the pipes out so they wouldn't freeze..(27* this morning) TopKAT ! Keep pouring brother!!!!!....We'll get through it! Eric:cheers:willy:


Eric, you get heat yet ??


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Mitch, Almost! Should be done by Thursday....been almost 60* for the last few days!!! Annny day now.:cheers Eric


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Good thing your weather has been mostly mild. We got 1/2" of snow on Thanksgiving and it only completely melted a few days ago when we got to 53°. Tomorrow is forecast for 43 and then the bottom drops out again. Highs in the low 30's and teens to low 20's overnight with snow possible Friday thru Sunday...


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Hope you get it all together soon Eric.
Radio station was complaining that we are 15 degrees high for this time of year, doesn't feel like Xmas, 80 degrees!. I'll take that anytime. 
And FL is the hurricane belt.. 
Best of luck and hope everyone has a great Christmas.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Finally got fully functional heat and hot water on Tuesday!!!!! It has been 45-50 degrees here daytime....30-35 at night....slightly above normal for the season. Now I just need a new kitchen, and a bunch of tools replaced.....I hope to start those projects after Christmas/New Year....Eric


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Good to hear, Eric. It's nice to be warm...
Winter arrived here with a vengeance last Sunday.....14" of snow... Been fairly mild this week but another storm is brewing out west threatening another 6-12" of snow and then temps below zero by Christmas.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Mitch, Way toooo cold for my blood! Keep it between the ditches!! Eric


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Eric, I had a bunch of my tools flooded from a hurricane and they made it with a little work, but that was bay water and brackish, not full salt water. Hope you can salvage some, and sorry for all your losses. It sucks down here when we lose power when it's hot, but cold is a diferent story. Sounds horrible, hope the recovery is coming along..


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Jet...Gettin' better a bit at a time! Eric


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Thankfully the storm yesterday skirted south of us and we only got an inch. The wind and single digit temps are the issue now. Crank that furnace up, Eric, it's headed your way...

We are heading to Madison WI tomorrow for Chrismas and they got almost 20" of snow out of the storm. Guess we will get to drive on snow packed roads after all.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Mitch, yes it sure seems to be.....overcast and calm now....20-30 mph winds w G60 tonight ..rain, some snow...I hate winter!!!!!!!:willy:


----------

